# X versus XL



## JaxBeachDriver

I have a Honda Pilot with a 3rd row.

XL is Uber's low-cost option for parties of 6 (I can fit 7, very uncomfortably).

Here's the breakdown.

UberX = 1.30/mile - 20% uber fee = 1.04/mile to the driver.
UberXL = 1.45/mile - 28% = 1.04/mile to the driver!

Uber X = .20/min - 20% = .16/min
UberXL = .45/min - 28% = .32/min to the driver

UberX base = $1
UberXL base = $3.85

UberX minimum fare = $5
UberXL minimum fare = $7

Cancellation fee = $5 - uber fees for both.
UberX cancellation = $5 - 20% = $4 to the driver
UberXL cancellation = $5 - 28% = $3.60 to the driver.

I've wondered if it was worth it to do XL, but never sat down to do the math. Obviously, I'm going to continue to accept the pings, but I'm not going out of my way for them. Mileage is where the money is made, and as you can see, it works out to the same exact amount per mile after fees.


----------



## Shine'ola

that's just Uber's crazy way of thinking the lower rates get more rides, I had a single guy go XL last night, no luggage no nothing, he said I prefer a bigger vehicle, here in Orlando it's 1.20/13c X and 2.15/30c XL, also had a couple, and a group of three girls take XL over X last night….it's not the price UBER ! outside of last night I have had tons of 1-2-3 and 4 pax take XL over X at almost double the fare…they DGAF, come on black car to Orlando !


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Shine'ola said:


> that's just Uber's crazy way of thinking the lower rates get more rides, I had a single guy go XL last night, no luggage no nothing, he said I prefer a bigger vehicle, here in Orlando it's 1.20/13c X and 2.15/30c XL, also had a couple, and a group of three girls take XL over X last night&#8230;.it's not the price UBER ! outside of last night I have had tons of 1-2-3 and 4 pax take XL over X at almost double the fare&#8230;they DGAF, come on black car to Orlando !


Here in Jax it's not even close to 2x the fare. Do they take a higher percentage out for you?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

So I'm being paid nothing extra for my mileage. With all the added weight, and the higher costs associated with a larger vehicle and hauling extra passengers, I get paid the exact same per mile as someone driving a Prius with 1/2 as many passengers.


----------



## [email protected]

Yeah. ..I will continue as well with XL..I hate the fact that the rates for both X & XL breaks down towards being the same(hopefully UBER will make changes & reward their XL partners fairly)--

I have a Honda Pilot with a 3rd row.

XL is Uber's low-cost option for parties of 6 (I can fit 7, very uncomfortably).

Here's the breakdown.

UberX = 1.30/mile - 20% uber fee = 1.04/mile to the driver.
UberXL = 1.45/mile - 28% = 1.04/mile to the driver!

Uber X = .20/min - 20% = .16/min
UberXL = .45/min - 28% = .32/min to the driver

UberX base = $1
UberXL base = $3.85

UberX minimum fare = $5
UberXL minimum fare = $7

Cancellation fee = $5 - uber fees for both.
UberX cancellation = $5 - 20% = $4 to the driver
UberXL cancellation = $5 - 28% = $3.60 to the driver.

I've wondered if it was worth it to do XL, but never sat down to do the math. Obviously, I'm going to continue to accept the pings, but I'm not going out of my way for them. Mileage is where the money is made, and as you can see, it works out to the same exact amount per mile after fees.[/QUOTE]


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

(Uber)

Dec 27 08:55

Hi,

Thanks for writing in. Although the Uber fee deducted from uberXL fares is larger, the rates are significantly higher. Therefore, you would earn a higher fare for the same trip if it was requested as uberXL rather than uberX.

The rate for uberX is a base fare of $1, $0.20 per minute, and $1.30 per mile, whereas the rate for uberXL is a base fare of $3.85, $0.45 per minute, and $1.45 per mile.

Considering this, if you had a trip with a distance of 20 miles and a duration of 30 minutes, under the uberX rate you would earn $26.40. However, under the uberXL rate you would earn $33.37 for the same trip.

I hope this clears things up. If you have any other questions or concerns, please feel free to reach out to us again.

Best,

*Uber Support*

uber.com | facebook.com/uber | @uber

Dec 27 08:46

Good morning,

I have found XL rides to be the most problematic. On top of that, I have found that I don't make much more on those fares. I did the math this morning.

Uber X pays $1.30/mile - 20% = $1.04/mile.
UberXL pays $1.45/mile - 28% = $1.04/mile.

So I'm being paid nothing extra for my mileage. With all the added weight, and the higher costs associated with a larger vehicle, I get paid the exact same per mile as someone driving a Prius.

(...)


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

A whopping $6.97 more! Significantly more!


----------



## [email protected]

Im so with you on that jax driver! DRIVING in the baymeadows area (with all the stop and go) really isn't a benefit what-so-ever... but some reason I really have issues dealing with the added weight. Not to mention we deal double the amount of attitudes/problems per fare


----------



## [email protected]

By the way, I partner in a slightly compromisable van


----------



## Shine'ola

I agree, can't tell you how many times drunks want to pack 7 or 8 into my 6pax ride, I have a 2014 SUV, if it was a different color it would be black car / SUV, it's a 50k vehicle all day, decided a while back that the only X ride I would take would be an airport return, now we can't even do that


----------



## Tx rides

Additiona


JaxBeachDriver said:


> I have a Honda Pilot with a 3rd row.
> 
> XL is Uber's low-cost option for parties of 6 (I can fit 7, very uncomfortably).
> 
> Here's the breakdown.
> 
> UberX = 1.30/mile - 20% uber fee = 1.04/mile to the driver.
> UberXL = 1.45/mile - 28% = 1.04/mile to the driver!
> 
> Uber X = .20/min - 20% = .16/min
> UberXL = .45/min - 28% = .32/min to the driver
> 
> UberX base = $1
> UberXL base = $3.85
> 
> UberX minimum fare = $5
> UberXL minimum fare = $7
> 
> Cancellation fee = $5 - uber fees for both.
> UberX cancellation = $5 - 20% = $4 to the driver
> UberXL cancellation = $5 - 28% = $3.60 to the driver.
> 
> I've wondered if it was worth it to do XL, but never sat down to do the math. Obviously, I'm going to continue to accept the pings, but I'm not going out of my way for them. Mileage is where the money is made, and as you can see, it works out to the same exact amount per mile after fees.


Good points!
Additionally, run the numbers for trade in on your Pilot, normal use versus commercial use. I've met a few drivers who think that is OK because they are writing off mileage, but to most, that is a means to reduce their income tax and they are not prepared for the hit on their personal vehicle when it needs repairs or replacement :-(


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

(Uber)

Dec 27 09:58

Hi,

Thank you so much for reaching out. I have passed this request to an Operations Manager to ensure it is handled appropriately.

We appreciate your patience as we work to resolve this matter.

Best,

*Uber Support*

uber.com | facebook.com/uber | @uber

Dec 27 09:55

Why does uber need to take an extra 8 percent of these fares?

Sent from my iPhone

Uber)

Dec 27 09:23

Hi,

Thanks for the reply. I understand your point about mileage rates, but please remember that the base fare and cost per minute are paid out at a higher rate even when accounting for the larger Uber commission fee. The rates published on our website are what is available to riders and as such, we cannot make any adjustments to the fare rates. We apologize for any inconvenience, but we appreciate your understanding.

Best,

*Uber Support*

uber.com | facebook.com/uber | @uber

Dec 27 09:13

-----,

As I have demonstrated, the mileage rate works out to the exact same under both X and XL because of Uber's extra 8 percent. Wouldn't it make sense that an XL vehicle should be paid more per mile than an X driver?

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

I think because there are so few XL drivers, they will just ignore us. They make sure they make extra, but we don't.

In his scenario of a 20 mile, 30 minute ride:

UberX 1.30/mile x 20 = $26
.20/min x 30 = $6
$1 base
= $33 x .2 = $6.6 + $1 safe rider fee

UberXL 1.45/mile x 20 = $29
.45/min x 30 = $13.50
$3.85 base
= $46.35 x .28 = $12.98 + $1 srf 

$12.98 - $6 = $6.98 more that Uber makes off XL versus X. Now it might just be a single penny, but Uber the difference is greater for Uber even though there's no added cost for Uber to drive someone around.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

"Similarly, you and the Company shall always have the right to negotiate a Service Fee different from the pre-arranged fee. The purpose of the pre-arranged Service Fee is only to act as the default fee in the event neither party negotiates a different amount."


----------



## Tx rides

JaxBeachDriver said:


> (Uber)
> 
> Dec 27 09:58
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Thank you so much for reaching out. I have passed this request to an Operations Manager to ensure it is handled appropriately.
> 
> We appreciate your patience as we work to resolve this matter.
> 
> Best,
> 
> *Uber Support*
> 
> uber.com | facebook.com/uber | @uber
> 
> Dec 27 09:55
> 
> Why does uber need to take an extra 8 percent of these fares?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone
> 
> Uber)
> 
> Dec 27 09:23
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I understand your point about mileage rates, but please remember that the base fare and cost per minute are paid out at a higher rate even when accounting for the larger Uber commission fee. The rates published on our website are what is available to riders and as such, we cannot make any adjustments to the fare rates. We apologize for any inconvenience, but we appreciate your understanding.
> 
> Best,
> 
> *Uber Support*
> 
> uber.com | facebook.com/uber | @uber
> 
> Dec 27 09:13
> 
> -----,
> 
> As I have demonstrated, the mileage rate works out to the exact same under both X and XL because of Uber's extra 8 percent. Wouldn't it make sense that an XL vehicle should be paid more per mile than an X driver?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Thank you for writing us. We are proud to be exceptionally skilled at bilking you and are confident that you appreciate our obfuscation. Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Tx rides said:


> Thank you for writing us. We are proud to be exceptionally skilled at bilking you and are confident that you appreciate our obfuscation. Happy Holidays!!!


Yes, but first they will ignore me for 10 days. Because partner.


----------

